# Any program or website for making Pictures 450X450? for mac



## RoqsWolf (Jun 30, 2009)

Im having problems adding my avatar on this site cause its to tall. Do you guys knopw of any picture compressers or changers that will change a picture to 450 X 450 for mac?


----------



## Seroik (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.picnik.com/app

Works on any platform, because it runs in the browser with Flash. :-D

Edit:

Also https://www.photoshop.com/express (same deal)


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 1, 2009)

http://resize2mail.com

This will do it for ya..


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 1, 2009)

So much for Mac's being idiot proof and for creativity...


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the answer I was having problems with this website so i was able to see it till like 5 hours :O


----------



## Q-Lok (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey, hey, AshleyAshes, don't knock it until you've tried it.  Macs really are _better suited to creative tasks_, but that doesn't make them suddenly have converter/resizer programs installed or have them magically know and pre-install any software you need for a given task (though I do admit that would be awesome).

As for programs, I recommend The GIMP... mostly because I recommend GIMP for basically everything.  Seriously, though, I think that Iaza should work just fine for you if the other stuff mentioned isn't quite what you were looking for.

Good luck, RoqsWolf!


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Jul 2, 2009)

Q-Lok said:


> Hey, hey, AshleyAshes, don't knock it until you've tried it.  Macs really are _better suited to creative tasks_, but that doesn't make them suddenly have converter/resizer programs installed or have them magically know and pre-install any software you need for a given task (though I do admit that would be awesome).
> 
> As for programs, I recommend The GIMP... mostly because I recommend GIMP for basically everything.  Seriously, though, I think that Iaza should work just fine for you if the other stuff mentioned isn't quite what you were looking for.
> 
> Good luck, RoqsWolf!



Actually, this is a case where Mac DOES have the feature built right in, but people just don't know it.

Any time you sync images from a Mac to another device, such as flash storage, digital picture frame, etc... you have the option to choose how the source images are reprocessed to fit the new media, including an option to restrict dimensions, scale, or crop and scale, to fit.

It's funny that I seem to know more about the Mac OS than most Mac users (I'm not a Mac user). :/


----------

